# Reverse Flow BBQ... ALMOST DONE!!!



## smokingnoregon (Apr 10, 2013)

This is my 26" diameter x 6' long cooking chamber with a 24"x24"x26" fire box. all 1/4" steel. A litlle bit more welding to do and a couple more holes to drill then it's getting painted. I'm thinking red. On the backside of it is storage made out of expanded metal.













rf bbq 2.jpg



__ smokingnoregon
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## alelover (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice. Got pics of the process?


----------



## themule69 (Apr 10, 2013)

looks good. i see many years of great Q

happy smoken.

david


----------



## smokingnoregon (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks fellas. alelover, I have other pics of the build on my profile and in other threads I've posted. It's going to look good with the chrome stack.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good, I think it would look great with a chrome stack and red body.


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks good now. She'll be a beauty when she's done.


----------

